# Advice needed on IVF abroad at 44 preferably with OE



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

I've not tried IVF yet but as funds are limited I want to go straight to treatment abroad rather than try a UK clinic first. Can anyone recommend a clinic that would do OE IVF at my age? I don't want to be pushed into using donor eggs. It's been 2 years since my last FSH blood test but I did a home AMH blood test in November that came back at 13.1 which gives me hope.

Is it better to shop around yourself or go through one of those agencies that liase on your behalf?


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Banjo - I was successful with OE just a week after my 43rd b-day. I know a few ladies in my conic were successful after 44 and even one at 45. As long as you hormone panel is favourable Penny will allow you to try with OE. It Serum in Athens! They have a separate board in the International/Greek section. Mamox


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes agree Serum is good choice as long as Penny (Clinical Director) gives you go ahead good luck x


----------



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the recommendation.


----------

